# Pegatron Manufacturer for motherboard is good?



## saarxee (May 4, 2013)

hello.

i have the matherboard from Pegatron Manufacturer.
the full model is: PEGATRON IPMSB-H61.

this is good motherboard or not? Not familiar with the company...

recommended me to change for Gigabyte motherboard?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (May 4, 2013)

Sounds a bit familiar to me, but can't quite remember this one manufacturer
You want a H61-based motherboard by Gigabyte huh


----------



## saarxee (May 4, 2013)

Not require that I want, I just asked how the manufacturer of this board and whether it is good and familiar?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (May 4, 2013)

Haven't used anything from them, so can't quite tell you about that


----------



## Jack1n (May 4, 2013)

It is a former daughter company of Asus i assume that at the time this motherboard was manufactured it still was.


----------



## saarxee (May 4, 2013)

I'd rather replace a motherboard of the Gigabyte?


----------



## Jack1n (May 4, 2013)

If its for free sure,if you need to pay for it dont bother if the pergatron works fine.


----------



## micropage7 (May 4, 2013)

saarxee said:


> hello.
> 
> i have the matherboard from Pegatron Manufacturer.
> the full model is: PEGATRON IPMSB-H61.
> ...



what about warranty period, if long at least you can hang on it
and it looks pretty basic


----------



## saarxee (May 4, 2013)

i know.. but is it looks a bad company.


----------



## micropage7 (May 4, 2013)

saarxee said:


> i know.. but is it looks a bad company.


yeah, some unknown brand, i call it generic stuff just sell basic board
any of your friend using it? does it give you head ache. if it doesnt you can run it


----------



## okidna (May 4, 2013)

saarxee said:


> hello.
> 
> i have the matherboard from Pegatron Manufacturer.
> the full model is: PEGATRON IPMSB-H61.
> ...



Pegatron used to be ASUS's ODM, or is still ASUS's ODM, I don't know exactly how their business partnership stands now since this announcement : http://www.techpowerup.com/164412/a...f-its-motherboards-notebooks-by-pegatron.html.

Their parent company (Pegatron Corporation) also own ASRock.

So I guess not a bad company at all.
And in my opinion your board is a decent board (although it looks like a basic board with classic color scheme). Decent VRM and also good layout for casual or daily use.


----------



## saarxee (May 4, 2013)

Do they have a website where you can download drivers? for pegatron models.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 4, 2013)

i think this isnt really pegatron. there are hundreds of knock off companies that make boards.


----------



## saarxee (May 4, 2013)

have a website for pegatron to download drivers for my model?


----------



## okidna (May 4, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i think this isnt really pegatron. there are hundreds of knock off companies that make boards.



It's an OEM board. Used by HP for their desktop product.



saarxee said:


> Do they have a website where you can download drivers? for pegatron models.



They do have a website but no download section for their product (also because your board is an OEM board).

You can try download from HP website : HERE
Or you can download directly from Intel (chipset, storage, and onboard graphics drivers) and Realtek (ethernet and onboard sound drivers).


----------

